

How to Use Your Brain in a Crisis - Garbage
http://news.discovery.com/human/brain-emergency-response.html

======
badwetter
Not really much new in the article; maybe the show will be better. That's why
the military does extreme training. If you can make training worse or just as
stressful as the real thing then the response when needed will be more
effective. Athletes have used this for ages. ;)

